# guyz heard about lockerz.com ??



## NoasArcAngel (Feb 19, 2010)

i was just going throught some e-mails ... and i recieved an invite from a friend for lockerz.com, so i called him up and asked him about it he gave me this link and info : 

*www.lockerz.com/faq

WHAT IS LOCKERZ?
Lockerz is an invitation-only worldwide community where members can find entertainment, shopping and a full social network all on one website. Members are rewarded for almost everything they do on the site--whether it's buying a new brand, watching a video, playing a game, answering a daily question or even just logging in. At launch, Lockerz will have more than 15 ways for members to earn PTZ.


i was like are you serious ?? but then i google .... i was like 
*talkprizes.com/prizes_received/5811-got_my_ps3_india.html

youtube video link : 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfMm_9MmGNU

If anyone wants a lockerz.com invite... send me a PM or e-mail @ all3ngaming@gmail.com


----------



## azzu (Feb 19, 2010)

hey sorry to ruin ur post but
any one want invites plz pm ne
iam one invite short of z-list


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah..but after logging in, I dont understand a bit for what should I do now ? I only enter that daily poll, and dont know what else should i do ? Confusing or out of interest , dont know.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 19, 2010)

saqib_khan said:


> Yeah..but after logging in, I dont understand a bit for what should I do now ? I only enter that daily poll, and dont know what else should i do ? Confusing or out of interest , dont know.



same here....


----------



## azzu (Feb 19, 2010)

saqib_khan said:


> Yeah..but after logging in, I dont understand a bit for what should I do now ? I only enter that daily poll, and dont know what else should i do ? Confusing or out of interest , dont know.



yea i registered in dec but was out intrest and didnt visit the site from them
now iam again active


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 20, 2010)

If need an invite. Then can PM me!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 20, 2010)

i got invites too..........


----------



## maxmk (Feb 21, 2010)

hey all.. I can send invitations too.. so if you want you can IM me too....


----------



## Nithu (Feb 22, 2010)

yup... send PM to me also...


----------



## rishitells (Feb 23, 2010)

Lockerz has also launched it's brand new service called "Play" in which you will earn ptz by watching videos......this is really a fantastic service.

P.S. - if u want any invites please PM me


----------



## derrilrocks (Feb 23, 2010)

hi everyone if anyone needs invitation pm with ur email address !!


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Feb 24, 2010)

send me pm for invitation ...and u will get the inviatation soon


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, joining the bandwagon.  "Anyone needs *invitation*? PM me your your email address ASAP".


----------



## azzu (Feb 25, 2010)

^ nice to see u in action in DIGIT


----------



## Masooque (Mar 4, 2010)

Thaaaanks for good information


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 4, 2010)

azzu said:


> ^ nice to see u in action in DIGIT


Yeah, after so many days. I cherish the good old days of Digit forum


----------



## staticsid (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds intriguing and worth looking into... 
Could anyone send me an invite too?
staticsid at g m a i l . com
Thanks


----------



## Anorion (Mar 10, 2010)

imma verry irritated by the word "lockerz"


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 10, 2010)

staticsid said:


> Sounds intriguing and worth looking into...
> Could anyone send me an invite too?
> staticsid at g m a i l . com
> Thanks



sent you one...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

well lockerz sucks... unless you can get the redemption


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 11, 2010)

How do these guys earn the money for giving away PSPs? Xboxes? PS3s? for free too . . 

The privacy policy seems a bit too tacky, no proper mention of what they may do with our personal info. Something out of nothing is impossible 

Who knows? It might be traded to some big corp for a fee, and that's what's giving them revenue for the goodies. The CEO of lockerz owns a stake in WB afaik, and was ex-CEO of Amazon, so she'll know the importance of customer info to the market. 

Seems a bit too easy (ie. fishy) to me 

PS. It's my 2paise


----------



## staticsid (Mar 11, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> sent you one...



Hey thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2010)

lockerz is really getting lots of members


----------



## digi23 (Apr 12, 2010)

sent me one maxter91 dot gmail dot com


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 12, 2010)

digi23 said:


> sent me one maxter91 dot gmail dot com


Sent one.


----------



## stonecaper (Apr 13, 2010)

Have Lotz Of Invites  U Know Whatta Do


----------

